# Since i own a peptide site!!!!



## Steak Helmet (Jul 11, 2014)

I have full access to all things....

I am looking at doing 

GHRP-2 100mcg a day 3 times a day ED
MOD 1-29  100mcg a day 3 times a day

I am not an expert, but what else would run good with this??

I own it doesn't mean I have to know about it, but by law, I cannot send out information on how to use the product.  I am curious to what you guys have done and what you feel really works.

GH BLEED really that bad????


----------



## bvs (Jul 11, 2014)

What you have so far looks good. If you feel like it you could go up to 150mcg of each. You could add plenty of things depending on your goals: peg mgf, igf lr3/des, frag its really about what you are looking for in terms of results.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jul 16, 2014)

you dont want GH bleed long term.  3-4wks is ok, but for the next 3-4wks switch to mod grf or cjc 1293 (any short acting GHRH) and swap back and forth


----------

